# 62 or 64 impala



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Which is the one you prefer?????


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

62 has a better body line and are not seen as much as 64s ive had both at one time and IMO.the 62 is my choice. thats why i got rid of my 64 just to build my 62. go to e bay and type in 64 impala and see how many cars are there, then do the same for 62 you will see how common 64s are but when alot of people think about lowriding the first thing that comes to mind is a 64...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I own a 64 but like the body lines of a 62 more. The interior of a 64 looks better for sure, the striped cloth inserts of a 62 are ugly as hell.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Before I got my 62, I looked at roughly 20 cookie cutter 64's and just couldn't bite the bullet. 

What's funny is that everytime someone walks up to the car when parked around town, they say..."Nice 64" :inout:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I own a 64 but like the body lines of a 62 more. The interior of a 64 looks better for sure, the striped cloth inserts of a 62 are ugly as hell.


x62 thats why i am doin the seats on my 62 different ..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

tell me these aint sexy ass body lines
so you know I'm biased I love the 62


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice interior,


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

I've always wanted a 64 SS but now I have a 62, the 62 is really growing on me so Im gonna pursue the build. So that's why I want opinions on what people thought


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x62 thats why i am doin the seats on my 62 different ..
> View attachment 376047


Can you post a bigger pic? I was wondering what else is out there, I have a 62 SS and was planning on ordering a kit from Ciadella.


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's my 62. Just need to finish the interior.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Duece for sure :yes:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

If u ask me,the 64


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x62 thats why i am doin the seats on my 62 different ..
> View attachment 376047


I check out your build time to time, looks good. When I bought my 64 though it had to be a non SS because the side trim outlines the body lines. I will say though, some of the baddest lowriders ever built were 64's and to me 59-64's are all bas ass cars. You can't go wrong with an impala.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks bro.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

1962 impala fo sho


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> 59-64's are all bas ass cars. *You can't go wrong with an impala*.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> 62 has a better body line and are not seen as much as 64s ive had both at one time and IMO.the 62 is my choice. thats why i got rid of my 64 just to build my 62. go to e bay and type in 64 impala and see how many cars are there, then do the same for 62 you will see how common 64s are but when alot of people think about lowriding the first thing that comes to mind is a 64...


64s are more common because they sold better than the 62 models did


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's the production numbers page from 348-409.comhttp://www.348-409.com/production.html


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> tell me these aint sexy ass body lines
> so you know I'm biased I love the 62



NUFF SAID....END OF TOPIC :naughty:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Chale!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I say a 64!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

62 ALL DAY 
JUST LOOKS SEXIER


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Which ever just build it right!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

X62


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*




62 all day *


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn, you got me there. That deuce is looking real good right there.


nsane86 said:


> *62 all day *


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

The deuce....but they all look good.me personaly....i would toss out that powerglide shit...for a 350....tubular top front arms from classic ind....four link rear end off a gbody...and disc brakes...power steering also......when i get one.......


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Deuce for sure. Nothin sexier than the ass end and the body lines. Also the wrap around windshield!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> x62 thats why i am doin the seats on my 62 different ..
> View attachment 376047


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:NICE!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

62 Is a better looking car.....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you bro...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

DEVO said:


> 62 Is a better looking car.....


x2, whys this even a question


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Duece


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK DO PEOPLE MAKE THESE TOPICS? JUST BUY WHAT U WANT. IF U FOOLS WANTED A 64 BUT 9 OUT OF 10 PEOPLE SAID THE 62 LOOKED BETTER IS THAT GONNA CHANGE YOUR MIND AND MAKE U BUY A 62 EVEN THO YOU WANTED THE 64 MORE??????


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

get you a cuddy playa


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

64 :yes: BUT I LIKE THEM ALL.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> tell me these aint sexy ass body lines
> so you know I'm biased I love the 62



that bitch is bad get that some skirts on that hoe!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

.TODD said:


> that bitch is bad get that some skirts on that hoe!!!!!!


thanks Todd,,,,,I gottem gotta change the rearend to run them with no scrub though


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ima have to go with this one!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i don't like either one. i prefer the super sports.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> tell me these aint sexy ass body lines
> so you know I'm biased I love the 62


x62


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> thanks Todd,,,,,I gottem gotta change the rearend to run them with no scrub though


damn this is sexy.....


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

I would have to say the dueces are nicer even though i have a 64 hartop non ss now. I would love to trade my 64 for a duece but it would have to be very solid like my 64 or even trade with cash for a duece rag again.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

I've owned both 62 and 64's, and I prefer the four's over the deuces, but regardless if you own a 58-64 two door hard top, or factory convertible, YOU CANT LOSE.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Got mine a year ago. 62 has great lines


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Cali4Life916 said:


> Got mine a year ago. 62 has great lines


Nice! Where can I find some taillight visors like that?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

62 for me......................bubbletop


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

my 62 came in this past monday. now where is the best place to order parts


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Big Rob M said:


> my 62 came in this past monday. now where is the best place to order parts


Pomona swapmeet!


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622813702885/


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

stupid topic, you can't really compare the 2 since they're both bad ass


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i can tell you 63 has the best bodylines ever, second 61, them 58, then 62,64,67,65,59,68,73 and 85 2dr impala if you can find one. thats the order for me i respect all others taste in impalas some like wagons, some like verts only


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Blonde or Brunette?
Budweiser or Corona?
Medium Rare or Well Done?
Chocolate or Vanilla?
Coke or Pepsi?
Paper or Plastic?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Big Rob M said:


> my 62 came in this past monday. now where is the best place to order parts


you know the drill pics or it didnt happen 



J/k


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> you know the drill pics or it didnt happen
> 
> 
> 
> J/k


X63! NO KIDDIN'


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd have to say, since you ask, that the 64 would be my pick. I love the 60 and 61 best. a tossup between 63 and 64 and the 62 I would go out of my way not to own. Just my opinion. A lot of you dissagree with me but I hate the whole ass end of the 62. from the back and the side. the way it slopes out as it goes down looking from the back and the way it does the same looking from the side. the tail lights and the piece all around the tail lights. I like the 63 sooo much better because it has the point. I think the body lines of the rest of the car are sweet but not any better than any other. But the rest have so much better front and rear ends. especially the 60 an 61. You asked so I said.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

And not to mention that the intirior is nice but the worst of those years.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

My first car was a 64, so I will always hold them close to my heart. My next car is gonna be a 64.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> you know the drill pics or it didnt happen
> 
> 
> 
> J/k


i cant post pics from my phone


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

if your face is fat, you have to get a 64(more squared off than a 62), but if you are skinny, you have to go with a 62 (more rounded off than a 64).........contrast,,,,GET IT?:biggrin:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> tell me these aint sexy ass body lines
> so you know I'm biased I love the 62


Didn't we have this conversation the other day? To each their own, I have a 64 but would have loved to have a 61. Just saying


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> tell me these aint sexy ass body lines
> so you know I'm biased I love the 62


tight!


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

who cares if 64s were/are more common n popular, if you like them, then you like them. Dont let that change your mind about them. Dueces are nice also!


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i have no idea how 1964 impalas made it into production there big boxxy and get 8 miles to the gallon down hill in nuetral.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

I HAVE TO GO WITH THE 64 BUT WOULDN'T MIND OWNING A 62.


----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

THE BEST LOWRIDER, OF ALL IS THE 1964 CHEVY SUPER SPORT, LIKE THE ONE, THAT I MYSELF DRIVE. 4 EVER 64 SS


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Self Explanitory!!


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

six-fo


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

My vote is thee 64 (non SS)
I love the big square body, side trim, tail end and grille better than the 62, But.......... a 6-duece is a helluva ride, too. Def. in my top 5 of the greatest ever built.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

62. sloping body line looks good when lowered. looks like it is digging into the ground.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

62 for sure but with different inserts for the interior thats why i did mine like this


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

I like them both, even tho i have a 65,a 62 will be next cause their more scarce and that equals more value to me


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

:happysad::ninja:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> 62 for sure but with different inserts for the interior thats why i did mine like this
> View attachment 420581
> 
> View attachment 420583


damn love this ride :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Jack Bauer said:


> WHY THE FUCK DO PEOPLE MAKE THESE TOPICS? JUST BUY WHAT U WANT. IF U FOOLS WANTED A 64 BUT 9 OUT OF 10 PEOPLE SAID THE 62 LOOKED BETTER IS THAT GONNA CHANGE YOUR MIND AND MAKE U BUY A 62 EVEN THO YOU WANTED THE 64 MORE??????



:yes:


----------



## Meathead Kennels (Dec 3, 2011)

I've had both but I gotta go with the 62


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Six fo


----------

